# How many forum members



## Sue_C. (Feb 27, 2006)

How many forum members does it take to change a lightbulb?




:

One to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been

changed.

Fourteen to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how

the light bulb could have been changed differently.

Seven to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs.

Seven more to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about

changing light bulbs.

Three to correct spelling/grammar errors.

Six to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb".

Another six to condemn those six as stupid.

Fifteen to claim experience in the lighting industry and give the

correct spelling.

Nineteen to post that this group is not about light bulbs and to

please take this discussion to a lightbulb (or light bulb) forum.

Eleven to defend the posting to the group saying that we all use

light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this group.

Thirty six to debate which method of changing light bulbs is

superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light

bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty.

Seven to post URLs where one can see examples of different light

bulbs.

Four to post that the URLs were posted incorrectly and then post the

corrected URL.

Three to post about links they found from the URLs that are relevant

to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group.

Thirteen to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety

including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too".

Five to post to the group that they will no longer post because they

cannot handle the light bulb controversy.

Four to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"

Thirteen to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting

questions about light bulbs."

Three to tell a funny story about their cat and a light bulb.

AND

One group lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now

with something unrelated and start it all over again. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jesper (Feb 27, 2006)

whats a lightbulb?


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Feb 27, 2006)

ROFLMAO :lol: :aktion033:


----------



## lvponies (Feb 27, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :lol: :lol: Too Funny and Too TRUE!!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 27, 2006)

Absolutely- it's real life!!!



:

But....didn't someone post this just a while ago???



:


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 27, 2006)

> *Four  to say* "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"





> But....didn't someone post this just a while ago???


THAT'S _ONE_!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cathy_H (Feb 27, 2006)

AND one to ask after it was done " DID the light bulb NEED to be changed? WHO & HOW was it determined that it needed changing?"



: :lol: :bgrin



: Funny!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG, Sue, that is TOOOO funny and SOOOO true!!!!! I'm ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

And don't forget the 27 who, if someone were to ask how to change a lightbulb, would reply with, I don't know but I sure hope you find out!



:


----------



## Sterling (Feb 27, 2006)

:lol: :aktion033: :new_multi:


----------



## Sandy S. (Feb 27, 2006)

YOU FORGOT:

IN NO WAY AM I AN ELECTRICIAN, CANNOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE, CONTACT YOUR ELECTRICIAN FOR PROPER PROCEDURE.



:


----------



## sedeh (Feb 27, 2006)

I love it. Had to read it fast....anything about posting pics of lightbulb? :bgrin


----------



## FFFoxyGal (Feb 27, 2006)

okkkkkkkkkk,....

Would you guys like a "UNLIT" bulb????????



:






OR???????

Would your guys perfer,.....a "LIT" one????????



:






and what about energy efficent,...versus,........non efficent????? How many members to sqabble over that one?

(_running and ducking now_!) LOL :new_shocked:



: :lol: :bgrin



: :saludando:


----------



## whitney (Feb 27, 2006)

BRAVO!


----------



## Jesper (Feb 27, 2006)

okay it's official, we need a life now, and all you on marestare, look at the mare not the lightbulb

Jesper


----------



## CountryHaven (Feb 27, 2006)

That is hysterical.


----------



## REO (Feb 27, 2006)

One to confuse a light bulb with a noonie and she tells about why she sniffs light bulbs

:saludando:

That is all too true and funny! It needs to say, 5 people that get nasty PMs or emails about how their opinion of light bulbs is wrong.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG how wonderful.


----------



## Relic (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow talk about volumes on posting and opinions. l do believe this was brought up not long ago. :bgrin


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 27, 2006)

And whether a light bulb of a certain shape and size can still be truly considered a light bulb

And what colour that aforesaid "light bulb" is.


----------



## mininik (Feb 27, 2006)

We're using those energy efficient bulbs, right? :lol:


----------



## Westwood Farms (Feb 27, 2006)

:risa_suelos:


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 27, 2006)

> l do believe this was brought up not long ago.


:lol: :lol: Relic...That's two!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miniv (Feb 27, 2006)

Relic said:


> Wow talk about volumes on posting and opinions. l do believe this was brought up not long ago. :bgrin



That's TWO ! :lol:

Love it!

MA

Oops....Sorry, Sue....you beat me to it!


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 27, 2006)

:risa_suelos:




: :stupid: fftopic: :new_rofl:



:

That is SOOOOO funny and *TRUE!*


----------



## stormo41 (Feb 27, 2006)

it is so true. i bet a lightbulb lit up in yourmind when you wrote this :lol: oh the bad jokes, i get it from dad.


----------



## Marty (Feb 28, 2006)

I would not attempt this one without getting a vet's opinion first.

But then, considering the trip charge, I might soak it and wrap it for a few days first........ :new_shocked:


----------



## Miss_Fortune (Feb 28, 2006)

I did a Yahoo search & here you can see all different types of light bulbs. http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/imag...1&cop=&ei=UTF-8

:aktion033:


----------



## Birdmomjb (Feb 28, 2006)

I wish to state that *no one* should attempt to change a light bulb with out profesional help. There are many malidies suffered by the lightbulb that the average home owner can't properly address.

:lol:


----------



## wade3504 (Feb 28, 2006)

When changing a light bulb, what wattage should be used? Did I spell wattage right?

Amanda


----------



## REO (Feb 28, 2006)

Watt do you mean? :lol: (get it?)

I've been using wattless bulbs since I read in a book they are healthier. But I am not a certified bulb expert.


----------



## wade3504 (Feb 28, 2006)

FFFoxygal, do those lightbulbs belong to you? You cannot post pics of lightbulbs lit or unlit unless you own them or have permission from their owner :bgrin .

Amanda

Edited for correct "there" it should be "their owner" not "there owner"


----------



## wpsellwood (Feb 28, 2006)

This has to be the best post ever, thanks for the giggle!


----------



## Feather1414 (Feb 28, 2006)

Lol, its SO true!


----------



## mininik (Feb 28, 2006)

Well... well... I'm leaving!!! This forum is _awful_. I can't believe you people and your lightbulb insensitivities!!!

:lol: Okay... I'm back. What'd I miss?


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I love this thread!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Guess we need to also discuss (or argue about) what color light bulbs we will be using. If it's outdoors it needs to be one of those yellow ones - to keep bugs away. And...I think I remember seeing some pink ones somewhere - not sure where you'd use those.


----------



## strass (Mar 1, 2006)

> I did a Yahoo search & here you can see all different types of light bulbs. http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/imag...1&cop=&ei=UTF-8


You cannot be serious! How can you forget to check out

Bulbs.com

&

Lightbulb Direct.com ! ! ?

My aunt's gardener knows a guy who used to date a girl who's dog was bred by someone who worked for these web pages and they have the real pics of these bulbs.

:risa_suelos:


----------



## FFFoxyGal (Mar 1, 2006)

> FFFoxygal, do those lightbulbs belong to you? You cannot post pics of lightbulbs lit or unlit unless you own them or have permission from their owner .
> 
> 
> > *WELL!!!!!,...Of ALL the NERVE!!!!!!!!*
> ...


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Now Now Foxy just settle down.



:

I don't think Amanda meant to accuse you of unlawful picture posting. I'm sure she just intended as a gentle reminder that there are rules, regulations and requirements regarding posting precious pixilated pictures.

Edited to add:

REO I've heard of those wattless bulbs, but was afraid they weren't as good as the other kind. Since you're using them maybe you can tell me your opinion. Do they really "light up your life" the way they're advertised??


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2006)

mininik said:


> Well... well... I'm leaving!!! This forum is _awful_. I can't believe you people and your lightbulb insensitivities!!!
> 
> :lol: Okay... I'm back. What'd I miss?



GOOD ONE!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

And from Strass' post: "My aunt's gardener knows a guy who used to date a girl who's dog was bred by someone who worked for these web pages and they have the real pics of these bulbs."

ANOTHER good one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

What would you get if you put a yellow light bulb in with a blue light bulb? And would you get that colour every time? And what absolutely silly and unique name would you give each shade of light bulb?


----------



## wade3504 (Mar 1, 2006)

Yellow and blue is green, then you have yellow and red which is orange, then you have red and blue which is purple. It all depends on what's in their background as well.

Now should I screw a lightbulb in with it being turned on or off?

Amanda


----------



## mininik (Mar 1, 2006)

:new_shocked: Okay, so how do you get bulbs that have different brightness settings?!


----------



## Shaladar (Mar 1, 2006)

mininik said:


> :new_shocked: Okay, so how do you get bulbs that have different brightness settings?!


Well, this is my personal opinion and experience, as I do not have a degree in LightBulb Genetics, ......

but I have found that if I use the bulb that is not the brightest in the box, errr...herd, and put him with bulbs of different degrees of brightness, that the resulting bulbs do have the ability to have different brightness settings. (with the proper handling and training) However, don't do as I did and put a less bright with a less bright :no: when the resulting bulb was placed in the light socket...well....nothing happened




..poor thing.



:

All that planning and waiting for nothing...not even a flicker :no:

The real problem that I have is figuring out the males from the females.

Sue


----------



## REO (Mar 1, 2006)

Appylover2, well yes the wattless bulb does light up my life! But they don't seem to live as long as the kind with watts. They have a somewhat shorter "show" career, but while they last, we get great results!

Side note: I much prefer to screw in a fresh, easy going bulb, I try to stay away from handling those "hot" bulbs!


----------



## mininik (Mar 1, 2006)

Did I read that right, REO? You like an easy screw... bulb? :lol:


----------



## Relic (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh dear l'm not sure l'm seeing the above in the right light. :risa8: :risa8: :risa8:


----------



## REO (Mar 1, 2006)

:



: :hypocrite: :flirt:

Should I get a hard to screw in bulb instead of an easy to screw in bulb?


----------



## Cathy_H (Mar 1, 2006)

:no: Look at all of these comments & not one of you bothered to answer my question! :no: I know I am not one of the popular people here & not in your clique but this is cruel.



 ............... I am leaving now to find my own light bulb forum. :saludando:



: ................................... Well I came back & I just wanted to let you all know I found a more friendly & informative light bulb site,



: nah, nah, nah nah nah. :aktion033: :lol: I am now going to spend my days being productive & make these neat light bulb vases. :lol: :bgrin :lol: :aktion033:

http://www.craftbits.com/viewProject.do?projectID=886


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2006)

<contented sigh> It's so nice to see that Sarcasm is alive and well, and living on the Back Porch.

This is DEFINITELY the funniest thread we've had in a very long time!!! Keep those cards and letters coming, folks! :bgrin

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## minih (Mar 2, 2006)

Personally I do not like the colored light bulbs, as they do not seem to "show" as well. I like my regular bulb to have some higher wattage as they do "show" a lot nicer all the way around. Some do not like to oil their bulbs for showing, but I have been known to add some scented oil on mine! :new_shocked: I know I will probably be flamed for bulb abuse! :bgrin


----------



## mininik (Mar 2, 2006)

Disgusting, Terri, you AND your "big watt" bulbs!



:


----------



## REO (Mar 2, 2006)

Big Watt? Hey, no name calling!

:lol:


----------



## Aggravation Acres (Mar 2, 2006)

:aktion033: This has to be the best post I have read in a long time... (funny, I mean)

At 4 am.. You guys have got me cracking up.. Thanks for the :bgrin I guess I should be getting to bed. :saludando:

Deb


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Mar 2, 2006)

minih said:


> I know I will probably be flamed for bulb abuse! :bgrin


Only if you put your big bulbs in the same fixture as little bulbs. :bgrin

BTW, I'm looking for a really nice 300 watt bulb with a 10,000 hour guarantee. Must have proven lumens and high Energy Star rating. Filaments must all be intact. Must also be within my budget of $0.35; terms preferred. Please send 400 color pictures from all angles, a recent video showing the bulbs performance, and an electrician's referral for me to consider your bulb.


----------



## mininik (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey KEEPER - don't you think your post should be made on the BULB SALES BOARD? HMM??



:


----------



## REO (Mar 2, 2006)

:new_rofl: :risa8:

When it's cold, do you keep your bulbs shut up into it's lamp shade? Or is it free choice lamp shade?

Do you bathe your bulbs every time it gets a speck on it? Or do you just let it be a bulb?


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 2, 2006)

Seems like once a year someone give the forum a gift like this. All I can say is thank you from the bottom of my poor bulbless heart. Keep it coming, I love to awken each day to see this thread! :aktion033:


----------



## FFFoxyGal (Mar 2, 2006)

> Now Now Foxy just settle down.


I know,..(sniff,sniff),...I am trying really hard to calm(sniff),..down,...



:

Sorry Amanda,...It is just that,.(sniff,sniff),.......My bulbs mean the world to me!,...



:

After their mother,..'Mrs.Hottie Bulb,.......met with her untimely death,.......When my hubby "Fred,..accidently bit into the wrong cord,....and made her blow a "FLUSE"  :no:

We actually had to go to marrige counselling for that one! :deadhorse2:

Well these 2 little baby bulbs that she left behind,..has been my pride and joy,.....

You see,...Their mom was a beautiful BL (bright light) division,...and she was totally regristered with the American light bulb assocation,.....but,....(sniff,sniff)

'Little Shiny' :517: and little,..'Not-so-Bright' :517: ,....could only be regristered in the NSBL,(not so bright light) division,....and I try to protect them ,..because I am scared that their pride is hurt enough now,..not being able to follow in their mama's foot,..errrrr ,.....bulb steps!



:

So you see,......I didnt mean to Blow,...(pardon the pun) and I will try to control myself in the future.



:

:new_shocked:



: :lol: :aktion033:

Edited to add,... A quote from Dimimore,



> Seems like once a year someone give the forum a gift like this. All I can say is thank you from the bottom of my poor bulbless heart.



ALL HAIL Sue.C ,...ALL HAIL!!!!!!!! :worshippy: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm looking for a really nice 300 watt bulb with a 10,000 hour guarantee. Must have proven lumens and high Energy Star rating. *Filaments must all be intact.[*quote]


keeperofthehorses, Hmmmmm.....soooooo, do you plan on _breeding_ this bulb??? Don't you realize there are already enough homeless, broken, and neglected bulbs out there already.

I have been considering opening my home to needy bulbs...they are more than welcome here; where they can come in and light up MY life...



:



:


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm looking for a really nice 300 watt bulb with a 10,000 hour guarantee. Must have proven lumens and high Energy Star rating. *Filaments must all be intact.[*quote]

keeperofthehorses, Hmmmmm.....soooooo, do you plan on _breeding_ this bulb??? Don't you realize there are already enough homeless, broken, and neglected bulbs out there already.

I hear there is big money to be made in bulbs, and I want to experience the wonder of the bulb life-cycle. Please, all of you bulb-huggers, stop sending me nasty PM's!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 2, 2006)

> Please, all of you bulb-huggers, stop sending me nasty PM's!!!
> 
> 
> > I can hardly type from the tears in my eyes...and I need a kleenex... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


----------



## REO (Mar 2, 2006)

Seems like there are some Light bulb mills out there. :no:

We should start the Last Flicker Bulb Rescue! :aktion033:

We don't want any more bulb abuse such as the horrible end for a bulb that was posted about in the "Most embarassing" thread!


----------



## SunQuest (Mar 2, 2006)

But REO, I am sure that there are many rescues out there for just this purpose. Wouldn't it be better if we supported them than start our own?

Oh... And what kind of exercize routine is best for the light bulbs? Does it make a difference with age? Does it matter if one exersizes it hard for a few minutes and then locks it in the closet for a few days? Will this kind of treatment be detrimental to the well being of the bulb?

And what colors are winning in the show ring? And is there a perfect representation of the breed that we should compare all others to? Oh... And along those lines, do color classes really matter or are they a waste of time? And the working bulbs vs the show bulbs... What do you all prefer?

Oh... What about Florescent vs Incandescent. Which breed is better and holds a higher value? Or does it not make a difference?

And what about those soft white bulbs. Are we allowed to call them that or is that prejudice? I really want to make sure that I am using the correct terminology as I want to sound well educated on this subject and yet I do not wish to offend anyone who might have an interest in the soft white bulbs.

Oh, about ratings, are they really all that they are cracked up to be? Isn't it best if we just love them as they are?

Hummm... lots to ponder on the subject for sure.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 2, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what I should feed my lightbulb? :new_shocked:

Liz R.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Mar 2, 2006)

Can someone explain to me in exact detail how much it may take to feed,care, house, and de filiament my lightbulbs>? I have been told I would be able to become very wealthy if I can start raising them up, and selling to people who need them to see the light, and I am very intrested...

OH and is this E mail I got in reply to some of my lightbulbs that I have posted for sale a Scam??

Here's the e-mail below...

Hello Sir/Madame,

I am intrested in your LIGHTBULB, but am acting as agent for client outside country.

Is LIGHTBULB still avaliable for purchase> My client would like send you money in a completly legal and real cashier's check for a sum over that which you want for LIGHTBULB, you can give the rest back to them when transport that we will arrange pick up LIGHTBULB.

Please contact me soonest,

Regards,

Some idiot from Nigeria.


----------



## wade3504 (Mar 2, 2006)

FFFoxygal, maybe you should call little Not So Bright Dimwit Switch.

Oh, sorry I meant Dimmer Switch

:lol: :bgrin

Amanda


----------



## sedeh (Mar 3, 2006)

I hadn't read this thread for a day. I'm ROTFLMHO. You all are so creative.......it's like lightbulbs are going off in all of your heads!


----------



## nootka (Mar 3, 2006)

But can you tell me what COLOR this light bulb is?

It's by a soft white and out of a yellow bug. Don't tell me the yellow bug is hiding a fluorescent gene because I hate fluorescents (they just make me look all washed out and tired).

I probably can clip it and then take pics if that would help.

Thanks in advance all you bulb color experts.

(hee hee)

Liz


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 3, 2006)

> But can you tell me what COLOR this light bulb is?It's by a soft white and out of a yellow bug. Don't tell me the yellow bug is hiding a fluorescent gene because I hate fluorescents (they just make me look all washed out and tired).
> 
> I probably can clip it and then take pics if that would help.
> 
> Thanks in advance all you bulb color experts.


:new_shocked: :lol: :lol:

O-M-Gosh Liz...yer killing me...my sides are hurting!!! :lol: :lol: :aktion033:


----------



## wade3504 (Mar 3, 2006)

Sue C, I think your math is wrong. I think it takes 189 forum members to change a lightbulb, not 187. I just wanted to answer the original question you asked and give you the correct answer



: .

Amanda


----------



## Lauralee (Mar 3, 2006)

I think that all of you should stop this thread immediately.

I just received a letter from an attorney who represents the defective light bulb foundation and we are all being sued for slander.

This topic is not to be mentioned on the forum again until the lawsuit ends.


----------



## Miss_Fortune (Mar 3, 2006)

I just bought my self a new light bulb, I know I wasnt supposed to but I couldnt help myself. He will be my new bulb sire. Hes in his winter coat now but I cant wait to get the clippers out. Here is a picture of him.

& he tested negative for the florescent gene. Which means I dont have to worry about my female bulbs. I would hate to have a LFC(Lethal Florescent colored) baby bulb.


----------



## MiniMags (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi :saludando:

I have been lurking on here reading this post. I do not post much becasue of the way some get treated on here. I do breed these wonderful bulbs. I don't want you to flame me because I only breed a few a year.



: I am a back yard bulb breeder and I breed what I can afford. They may not always be the best of the bulbs you see but I love each and every one of them they light up my life. I know someone asked the question and no one answered her. The question was "how do you tell males from the females?" Now as I explaned I am not an expert on these things but what I have found is the Brighter ones are the Females.... :bgrin



: :aktion033:

Mags :flirt:


----------



## pepperhill (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't know.

Speaking of bulbs, I like daffodils. And maybe gladiolus. Or tulips.

Duhhhhh

(I failed to wait the obligatory 6 months, for this I am deeply sorry)


----------



## SunQuest (Mar 3, 2006)

Here are my new mini light bulbs. They are a rare size breed. They are more delicate and can burn out every season, thus requiring specialized care. You should only own this breed if you have knowledge on how to care for them all year long.

BTW, Please do not call them light bulbs as they are not light bulbs, but mini lights. To call them light bulbs is extremely rude as they are not related to their cousins in any way! They were not bred down from light bulbs and have remained a pure size breed for over 40 years. But they certainly have made strides in the refinement that they have. These are pinecone in type and sell for more than the normal rounded c7 variety.

Oh, the pure white ones are homozygous for white. They pass on that color to every mini that is bred to them, but that white color remains invisible unless it is bred to another white as the white gene only shows up in the homozygous state.


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 3, 2006)

> I am not an expert on these things but what I have found is the Brighter ones are the Females....



:risa_suelos: :worshippy: :risa_suelos:


----------



## wade3504 (Mar 3, 2006)

Pepperhill, you are fftopic: fftopic: :no:



: :nono: . Maybe you can start your own topic on that type of bulb.

Amanda


----------



## Relic (Mar 3, 2006)

:aktion033: This thread is so funny for a down day don't stop.


----------



## Cathy_H (Mar 3, 2006)

FFFoxyGal & Nootka - I see you still have the original "old style" there...



: I was told by a 'very honest breeder' that the trend has changed & yours ARE obsolete now.......  Sunquest I like your taller streamlined version & variety - is this going to be the trend of the future? ......................... Miss Fortune - thanks for not being ashamed to share your poor little abnormal looking darling. We all need to realize that no matter how cautious we are we cannot always control the end result..... All bulbs need a caring loving owner even if they are not the prettiest in the pack.


----------



## wade3504 (Mar 3, 2006)

Sunquest,

Can you have a true "white" bulb or are they really gray?


----------



## minih (Mar 3, 2006)

Well now, I love the grays and all the colors that they go thru to get there. Can you show me your gray and all the different colors it went thru? I often wondered since the gray is a color that is not a color, are they the brightest bulbs? I may just have to start breeding for the really bright gray bulb if so, now do not start flaming me because I want to breed for color instead of wattage! :bgrin


----------



## nootka (Mar 3, 2006)

Yes, but my "old style" bulbs are going to come back into fashion and besides they are the only ones with pure "LIGHT BULB" blood, not this secondary mini light stuff which is just a fad I tell you!

And my "old style" bulbs can stay on all day and night and not have any problems. Do that with your mini light bulbs!

*LOL*





:

Liz


----------



## minisaremighty (Mar 3, 2006)

I just changed out a light fixture in my bathroom and now have 5 homeless bulbs that are looking for a new home. :no: They just can't stay here anymore.



: Don't have any other fixtures to put them in. :no: They are just too much work to take care of and they NEED a new home!!!



:

Anyone know of a good rescue program for bulbs? The breed is the round 40 watt type (commonly at home over vanities). Please forward any contacts you may have. :flirt:


----------



## REO (Mar 3, 2006)

See? I told you we need a Bulb rescue set up!

I have a doofus story!

I was taking an extention cord out to feed my little bulb. Well, my bunch of bigger bulbs got pushy, I lost my balance, twirled around and plunged face first into the snow. Then the greedy things trampled me and now I have bulb prints all over my back. Hubby noticed that the barn was dim and came to find me and help me up. He helped me put all the bulbs back in their sockets and feed the little bulb his extra bit of power. Whew! The whole thing was quite illuminating to say the least!


----------



## wade3504 (Mar 3, 2006)

Good thing you didn't black out! :lol:


----------



## REO (Mar 3, 2006)

Great, you made me spew soda on my computer! :lol:


----------



## SunQuest (Mar 3, 2006)

Well, better to black out than to brown out as that is easier on the light bulb. Of course that is off topic right?

Hummm, the wave of the future... If I had to guess, it would be the LED bulb. Of course all of us with any foundation stock would then have true collectable bloodlines.

Of course the old style bulbs are just the cutest things really! I don't care if they are short and squatty looking!

As for the grays being brighter, nope. The easiest to see are actually the green ones as that is the color that our eyes see the most. That is why green LED lights are so very common in many of the displays that are used on all kinds of household things.

But are the green ones really the brightest? Of course I could get into a debate on how this should be measured, but that would be a novel and 1/2 to read and of course I wouldn't want to give away what really happens to those bulbs in a light tunnel! (All kidding aside (no really!), light is measured in a light tunnel which is completely black and then there is a sensor at the other end that measures the color and brightness. I work in a place that makes warning lights for vehicles like police cars and construction vehicles!)

Anyway, with careful selection and cross breeding, it is possible to get the all white bulb. One must make sure to use equal amounts of bloodlines from the red, blue and green stock, with the appropriate amount of white mixed in to get a true white bulb.

A gray bulb is one that doesn't have equal parts of the color spectrum, and one that may be ready to burn out and probably should be changed before it really does go bad. Now, is it appropriate to help the bulb cross the rainbow bridge? Or should we just keep on using that light bulb until it has given us everything that it has to give?

And did you all notice how many professed light bulb experts there are on this thread? I am amazed at the knowledge that is contained on this forum! Really!


----------



## wade3504 (Mar 3, 2006)

Wouldn't green bulbs be harder to see when turned out in the summer time? Winter would be fine but I think summer it would be difficult.

Amanda


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 3, 2006)

Nootka,

No Offense but I do think your bulb looks a bit dwarfy!

Look at the short neck and the HUGE stomach. I will bet that when you try screwing it in the teeth will not match.

The color is nice but "remember" we should not breed just anything just because we like the color!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 4, 2006)

:aktion033:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 4, 2006)

Can anybody give me advice on how to convert my big bulb trailer to haul mini bulbs?

I think I've seen some pix of converted trailers on this site and would like your opinions on what works best.

I currently have the large 4 pack trailer, but wonder if it would be ok to put 2 or even 3 mini bulbs in each section. Do you think they would travel ok that way, or should I plan to put some soft padding between them for the trip?? I sure don't want the little ones cracked or chipped en route. Also, should they travel side by side or end to end?

Thanks for any advice you can give me.

PS: You people are all crazy and I LOVE this thread!!!



:


----------



## FFFoxyGal (Mar 4, 2006)

*I GIVE UP!!!!!!* :new_all_coholic:

I cant take the pressure ANYMORE! :smileypuke:

I am going to sell my 2 little baby bulbs for only 2 dollars each,.....I have tried to regrister them with the best,...but,...If they are going to be obselete,...then,......Im GETTING rid of them!!!!



:

How can I pay off my morgagte or take my fancy vacations unless I can make good money showing these poor,..unlucky,...PLAIN bulbs!!!



: 

No flames,...but,......I am going to the national bulb auction to auction them off,..... :new_shocked:

Maybe I will try my hand with FLORECENT!!!!!!!!



:

and I can ASSURE you all that they will be WINNERS and ones that stand out even in the dullest of winter days!



:

:new_rofl: :lol: :aktion033:


----------



## Leeana (Mar 4, 2006)

Wait do these bulbs come in Mini?

I am going to buy me a boy lightbulb and a girl lightbulb and have a baby lightbulb.

I wonder if it will look like its mom or dad



:

How do you keep the halter on them in the show ring?

:lol: :lol:

This is fun.


----------



## SunQuest (Mar 4, 2006)

wade3504 said:


> Wouldn't green bulbs be harder to see when turned out in the summer time? Winter would be fine but I think summer it would be difficult.
> 
> Amanda


Oh I think the green ones would be a little more difficult to see when turned out than some of the other colors in summer, but let me tell you, the worst is the white ones if turned out in the snow! They virtually disappear, and the mud and grime makes them change colors like you wouldn't believe! One must make sure to properly blanket them so that they can be easy to find in the snow! Better yet, keep them stalled for the worst weather so that they don't fall and crack up. After all, it is for the safety of the bulb that one would be so very careful in the bad weather.



AppyLover2 said:


> Can anybody give me advice on how to convert my big bulb trailer to haul mini bulbs?
> 
> I think I've seen some pix of converted trailers on this site and would like your opinions on what works best.
> 
> ...


I don't have any experience with converting a trailer. I bought mine already set up for both light bulbs and mini lights. It is really a great setup, but I don't have any pictures, but you just move the dividers so that they fit the size of the light bulb.

I think you would be ok to put two or three mini bulbs in each section of a full sized trailer if they are well wrapped in shipping gear for protection. Be sure that they all get along great before attempting. Of course one per divided area is always the best and safest, but remember that any time that you transport a light bulb that you must take the usual safety precautions to ensure that they are ready to go to work when they reach their destination. For cross county trips, I would recommend finding a reliable shipper.

As for traveling, I think that they travel best when they are loaded into a slant trailer. This way they can balance easier when stopping, starting, and going around corners. Oh, and if you leave them loose in the trailer, then they could get hurt, but the interesting thing that I noticed when I hauled a wild one that I couldn't tie in the trailer so was hauled by it's self was that the light bulb actually turned around and rode so that the rear end was facing forward. It preffered it that way.

Hope you find some good pictures of converted trailers.

And does anyone know what paperwork is needed for shipping over seas other than possibly a bill of sale? I may wish to sell one of my light bulbs and think I may have a potential buyer if it turns out that it isn't a scam.


----------



## wade3504 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well sunquest, I still say you can't have a "white bulb". As for cracking up we're not talking about Humpty Dumpty here even though the cracking up could apply to all of us here on this topic :lol: . But seriously, as far as cracking up the lil bulbs are stronger than most people think.

Amanda


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 7, 2006)

Bumping!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 7, 2006)

Great idea to bump this. It's too much fun to let it die ..... maybe it's just burned out.



:


----------



## Relic (Mar 7, 2006)

l hope someone can shed some more light on this subject.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 8, 2006)

This morning I went out to light things up and one of (sob) beloved aisle bulbs just wouldn't wake up.  I tried flicking the switch but nothing. I got a ladder and pulled his string but nothing...I was too late. I should have had a camera on him probably. It'll be hard to replace him, I have nothing here remotely similar. Funny how you just take the little suckers for granted until one blows!



: He was pretty old though and it just may have been time to go. At least it was quietly.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 8, 2006)

Awwww Dimi. I'm sooo sorry. Are you planning any kind of special service for his remains? Thank goodness he didn't suffer.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, just kinda quiet. Wrapped him in tissue and put him a feed bag. Seemed like the thing to do.


----------



## Bluerocket (Mar 8, 2006)

*Has it been 6 months yet - is it my time to post?*

I would go back and quote all 11 pages(to date) in this post - but I think Mary Lou would absolutely kill me.

I can't believe I read the WHOLE THING -- and I did not understand a word of it.




:

Sorry folks I am a newbie to lightbulbs or light bulbs

Are they related to science fiction? or perhaps vampires?

Could someone please explain what exactly these are? the various pictures posted made me more confused than ever? Are you sure some of those light bulbs/lightbulbs are not pregnant?

And regarding showing - do you razor them and put goop on them? If so what brand of razor do you use and how much of the bulb do you shave?

Thanks for all your help - I look forward to your responses.

JJay




:



:


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 8, 2006)

OH MY, I think we all have WWAAYY too much time on our hands. :bgrin


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 8, 2006)

You know how when you lose a beloved friend you never think you can replace it....I found the nicest soft white bulb today. It needed a home and a friend of mine didn't want her any more so I took her and she fit right in! No troubles or sparks or sputters, she seems happy and all lit up! :new_shocked:


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh Dimi, I am so happy that you are consoling yourself with a nice soft white bulb! I know sometimes it is difficult to try to compensate for your loss but a good friend once told me, "don't think of it as a replacement" but rather as a new and brighter beginning!

I'm sure you and your new little soft white light bulb will begin to bond once you see how she brightens the night.


----------



## wade3504 (Mar 24, 2006)

Couldn't help myself :bgrin . I found out we are all wrong. They are not lightbulbs at all but they are dark suckers. Read below so that we may all be corrected:

Bell Labs Proves Existence of Dark Suckers

For years it has been believed that electric bulbs emitted light. However, recent information from Bell Labs has proven otherwise. Electric bulbs don't emit light, they suck dark. Thus they now call these bulbs dark suckers. The dark sucker theory, according to a Bell Labs spokesperson, proves the existence of dark, that dark has mass heavier than that of light, and that dark is faster than light.

The basis of the dark sucker theory is that electric bulbs suck dark. Take for example, the dark suckers in the room where you are. There is less dark right next to them than there is elsewhere. The larger the dark sucker, the greater its capacity to suck dark. Dark suckers in a parking lot have a much greater capacity than the ones in this room. As with all things, dark suckers don't last forever. Once they are full of dark, they can no longer suck. This is proven by the black spot on a full dark sucker. A candle is a primitive dark sucker. A new candle has a white wick. You will notice that after the first use, the wick turns black, representing all the dark which has been sucked into it. If you hold a pencil next to the wick of an operating candle, the tip will turn black because it got in the path of the dark flowing into the candle.

Unfortunately, these primitive dark suckers have a very limited range. There are also portable dark suckers. The bulbs in these can't handle all of the dark by themselves, and must be aided by a dark storage unit. When the dark storage unit is full, it must be either emptied or replaced before the portable dark sucker can operate again.

Dark has mass. When dark goes into a dark sucker, friction from this mass generates heat. Thus it is not wise to touch an operating dark sucker. Candles present a special problem, as the dark must travel in the solid wick instead of through glass. This generates a great amount of heat. Thus it can be very dangerous to touch an operating candle. Dark is also heavier than light. If you swim deeper and deeper, you notice it gets slowly darker and darker. When you reach a depth of approximately fifty feet, you are in total darkness. This is because the heavier dark sinks to the bottom of the lake and the lighter light floats to the top. The immense power of dark can be utilized to mans advantage. We can collect the dark that has settled to the bottom of lakes and push it through turbines, which generate electricity and help push it to the ocean where it may be safely stored. Prior to turbines, it was much more difficult to get dark from the rivers and lakes to the ocean. The Indians recognized this problem, and tried to solve it. When on a river in a canoe travelling in the same direction as the flow of the dark, they paddled slowly, so as not to stop the flow of dark, but when they traveled against the flow of dark, they paddled quickly so as to help push the dark along its way.

Finally, we must prove that dark is faster than light. If you were to stand in an illuminated room in front of a closed, dark closet, then slowly open the closet door, you would see the light slowly enter the closet, but since the dark is so fast, you would not be able to see the dark leave the closet.

In conclusion, Bell Labs stated that dark suckers make all our lives much easier. So the next time you look at an electric bulb remember that it is indeed a dark sucker.

Ok, my job is done :lol:



:

Amanda


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Mar 24, 2006)

OY ! Now we have to go back and start all over......



: :aktion033:


----------



## bfogg (Mar 24, 2006)

I would like to offer a free reading to anyone having trouble with their bulbs,especially any of the ones who have been rescued from abuse.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## FFFoxyGal (Mar 24, 2006)

*WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

You mean to say that my 2 little baby bulbs are not bulbs at all!!

Oh my!,.......How do I tell them that they have crossed over to the dark side,....

as,..._gulp_,......as,...... *Dark Suckers*???????



:



: :new_shocked:

Thank you Bonnie,......I will talk to my poor little baby _suckers_,...about this and see what they would like to do?



: :bgrin


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Good heavens Amanda, did you write that or find it somewhere. That must have taken a lot of research cause it's really deep!

Ummmmm....Speaking of deep, now I wonder if it's really dark deep down in a well.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 24, 2006)

:new_shocked: :aktion033: This is just too cool!


----------



## wade3504 (Mar 24, 2006)

Now Bonnie, you can't give a free reading to a bulb when they aren't bulbs :no: . Remember they are dark suckers. Correct terminology must be used



: .

I didn't come up with this research myself. It is official Dark Sucker research from Bell Labs.



:

Amanda


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2006)

: :aktion033: Three Cheers for Sue C. who had the "bright idea" to start this thread in the first place, and many thanks to everyone else who did not let the light go out! ....or stop the dark from being sucked...... or whatever the right terminology is. :bgrin


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 25, 2006)

Could someone please post a picture of a dwarf lightbulb? I just want to see what one looks like.


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Mar 25, 2006)

It's back! It's back :aktion033: Three cheers for the lightbulb thread! errr.... dark sucker thread! :lol:


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 25, 2006)

So, kinda like...is a full moon actually a naturally occuring dark-sucking phenomena??



: :lol:


----------



## Cathy_H (Mar 25, 2006)

: Don't cha think it is time to put a toe tag on this thread & bury it.  ......... Just kidding!



:


----------



## nootka (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, if we're going to change the terminology related to these objects, should we not also discuss more accurate methods of measurement?

I mean...do I measure from the fattest part of the bulb or from the top?

What happens if it's LED? Don't even get me started on Neon b/c from all I have heard, that is a GAS.

So confusing!


----------



## wade3504 (Mar 26, 2006)

Sue_C. said:


> So, kinda like...is a full moon actually a naturally occuring dark-sucking phenomena??
> 
> 
> 
> : :lol:


I think that would be correct as is the sun. It's a good thing they can suck a lot of dark isn't it. I think the moon is losing power though as it can't suck all the dark out of the sky at night. I think it needs to be replaced.

amanda


----------



## Equuisize (Mar 26, 2006)

I arrived late at this thread. As you can just imagine. there was no light

to read my Mapquest directions.

Now that I am here I am trying to grasp the dark sucker theory and feel

that possibly the bulbs had not simply burned out on my way to this thread

but possibly had already filled themselves up.

I, however personally, do feel quite illuminated by the discussion and will

comtemplate everyone's point of view before I continue with my breeding

program, provided there is now enough light to find my way back to my

little darlings.


----------



## FFFoxyGal (Mar 27, 2006)

> MiLo Minis Posted Mar 24 2006, 11:59 PM Could someone please post a picture of a dwarf lightbulb? I just want to see what one looks like.


This is the only dwarf bulb I could find,......poor little guy,.....bless his sad little twisted bulby heart!

Makes me wanna cry



: ,..ohhh,..but,..he is a fighter.






Personally,.....This one is MY FAV,.....the new 2006 model,.....just as sleek as can be,....really likes to suck the dark!



: :lol:






ohh,..almost forgot,.....In case you were wondering,.....

Q: How many Canadians does it take to change a lightbulb ?

A: Five. One to screw in the bulb and the other four to call out "Get Back!, Get Back!".

:saludando:


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 27, 2006)

How many Newfoundlander's does it take to change a lightbulb...sorry...dark-sucker?

Three...one to hold the dark-sucker, while the other two pick-up and turn the chair he's standing on. :lol: :lol:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 28, 2006)

NOW C'MON.................Exactly how much dark do you really think those little bulbs could suck?????

Sheshhhhhhhhh

It should be pretty obvious they can't possibly be show quality suckers.


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 28, 2006)

> NOW C'MON.................Exactly how much dark do you really think those little bulbs could suck?????Sheshhhhhhhhh
> 
> It should be pretty obvious they can't possibly be show quality suckers.


Hey now, don't be picking on the tinies!! It's all in the _proportion_...not just size! I have seen a LOT of tiny, wee bulbs that really sucked; :lol: and some big ungainly ones that couldn't suck the dark out of a closet!




:


----------



## minimule (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm late here too but I just wanted to say....

Liz.....I think your bulb might not look so short and "bulbous" if you would get down on it's level to take the photos.



> I have been considering opening my home to needy bulbs...they are more than welcome here; where they can come in and light up MY life...


Also, on the rescue aspect of this.......I too am willing to open my home to any "rescues" out there BUT they must be breedable females.



:



:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Rolling on the floor laughing at Sue C's response to my skepticism.

But really......how much could something so tiny suck up??? Kinda like which holds more...a pint jar or a guart jar?

Ummmmm, wonder where all that dark goes once it's sucked up. Is it stored inside?


----------



## SunQuest (Mar 28, 2006)

AppyLover2 said:


> Rolling on the floor laughing at Sue C's response to my skepticism.
> 
> But really......how much could something so tiny suck up??? Kinda like which holds more...a pint jar or a guart jar?
> 
> Ummmmm, wonder where all that dark goes once it's sucked up. Is it stored inside?


The little tiny ones are super absorbent. They actually are good at compressing the darkness. From the energy that is created by the compression treatment, they are able to gather more darkness. It is a somewhat self renewing treatment.

As far as where the darkness goes once it is collected, it is sold on Ebay to the highest bidder.



:


----------



## wade3504 (Mar 28, 2006)

OK. How does everyone know so much about the dark suckers sucking process when none of us knew they were suckers to begin with?

I need references as to where you get your expertise from :bgrin .

Amanda


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 28, 2006)

> How does everyone know so much about the dark suckers sucking process when none of us knew they were suckers to begin with?I need references as to where you get your expertise from


Well..._really_, (folds arms in a huff) how difficult can it BE, to raise, train and show dark-suckers??



:

After all...we've ALL seen one! I mean, they aren't that big, how hard can it be?



:

I mean heck...there are insects that even _wear_ them for heaven's sake! :new_shocked:


----------



## wade3504 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well, Sue, I've seen the space shuttle go up too but that doesn't mean I can fly one



: .

Amanda


----------



## Shaladar (Mar 29, 2006)

FFFoxyGal said:


> This is the only dwarf bulb I could find,......poor little guy,.....bless his sad little twisted bulby heart!
> 
> Makes me wanna cry
> 
> ...


He looks pretty perky....you are taking very good care of him :aktion033:

Sue


----------



## wade3504 (Mar 23, 2007)

OK, I had to do this and Reble brought this back to me. Reble has asked about efficient bulbs so I thought I'd bring this back and refer her to this post. (it's over 6 months but still brought back to life).

:bgrin :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin

You all can thank me later.



:

Amanda


----------



## Miniv (Mar 23, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that this subject has gone....... fftopic: ???? :bgrin

MA


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh I remember this! It was wonderful! Lord knows we could all use some laughs, thanks for bumping this one up, the newbies will love it.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 23, 2007)

you're right Debs the newbies do love it!!

but ok i guess i am not the brightest bulb in the box because i have been reading and reading (and laughing and laughing) and could not BELIEVE i missed this over the last few weeks... it took me to [SIZE=18pt]page 12[/SIZE] to realize it was [SIZE=24pt]2006!!![/SIZE]

               

too funny because i started reading just before i left work... it reminded me to pick up some light bulbs when i stopped at the store on the way home.

by the way from way back, someone asked about the pink ones... those are for NIGHT LIGHTS



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 23, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]i am new to bulbs but have a question? i have a strand that i got 2 Christmas' ago or should i say holidays ago, anyway i had them on my Christmas tree...i mean holiday bush, (sorry if i offended anyone) and a few went out and now have black marks inside them. i would have taken pictures but the battery is dead in my camera i will post them later. my question is has anyone had this happen and if so how did you handle it? did you change them or haul them to the nearest specialist? i live hours from the nearest place that deals w/ just bulbs and i don't know how they would handle the trip. my neighbors sister is a bulb tech so she came over but i just am not sure what the right thing to do is. sorry this is so long, thanks in advance for any help



: , Nikki [/SIZE]*


----------



## Marty (Mar 24, 2007)

PLEASE STOP! What about the little bulbs???

What about all those poor little bulbs being brought into this world, without fancy brand names, no gaurenetees, no decent sockets! What about them?

The only time anyone cares about the little ones is at Christmas time. The rest of the time, they are stuck in storage, never used except once a year, then discarded!

This is so unfair!

You guys that are so high and mighty with your big time brand name big bulbs......... :xkngt: poop on you

All you do is brag about how many watts your bulbs have. You're just a bunch of big show offs.

I demand equality for the little bulbs.

They deserve love too!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2007)

So true.


----------



## miniapp (Mar 24, 2007)

Well.. we sure aren't a bunch of "dim bulbs" now, are we? :aktion033: This is a very illuminating thread, that's for sure...



: :new_rofl:

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## Devon (Mar 25, 2007)

AAHAH! SO True


----------



## wade3504 (Mar 25, 2007)

Marty, I think someone did bring up the topic of dwarf bulbs in these 14 pages somewhere, but they are another topic all together and should have their own thread. Someone could start a little bulb rescue.

:bgrin :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## Buckskin gal (Mar 25, 2007)

Well now we need to take a look at the manufacturer of all these light bulbs. Some do a great job of making some very bright and beautiful bulbs...they truly shine but there are other manufacturers who are only interested in putting out a cheap product that dims in comparison to others. When buying be sure and check the manufacturer out so you don't end up with a little bulb who may have lots of defects to it. Quality bulbs have a longer life span than those poorly made ones. The color of the bulb does not define the quality of it but it is tempting to have one of each color. Mary


----------



## Shaladar (Mar 25, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> *[SIZE=14pt]i am new to bulbs but have a question? i have a strand that i got 2 Christmas' ago or should i say holidays ago, anyway i had them on my Christmas tree...i mean holiday bush, (sorry if i offended anyone) and a few went out and now have black marks inside them. i would have taken pictures but the battery is dead in my camera i will post them later. my question is has anyone had this happen and if so how did you handle it? did you change them or haul them to the nearest specialist? i live hours from the nearest place that deals w/ just bulbs and i don't know how they would handle the trip. my neighbors sister is a bulb tech so she came over but i just am not sure what the right thing to do is. sorry this is so long, thanks in advance for any help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Nikki,

I don't have any experiance with black marks in the 'holiday' breed of bulbs, (doesn't sound good though) but I am wondering how your Lil guys are today. What did the Bulb Tech say?

Dead camera batteries.....now theres a whole 'nuther topic. They sure don't live very long do they? So sad.

Sue


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 25, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]Sue, thank you so much for asking about my bulbs



: . i did find a bulb specialist and there is good news and bad...good news is most of the strand survived, bad news...the bulbs with the black marks couldn't be saved, there was nothing that could be done :no: . the clinic did give me a few numbers to call to see if i can find replacements to make my strand whole again. thank you for your concern, i will keep you posted. Nikki [/SIZE]*


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 26, 2007)

And I am NOT gelding my un-named lightbulb just because he isn't fancy-shmancy, I am going to breed him and start my OWN registry for him. Y'all are so mean. Y'all are so stuck up on purebred light bulbs. It's STILL a light bulb, even without papers. There IS a market for grade lightbulbs. Your lightbulbs are just priced too high. If I make a lot and sell cheap I'll break even. Even if I lose a few I'll come out ahead. I work too long to stay up with them at night to have their babies. Wild lightbulbs don't have someone with THEM, right?




:

Lucy


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 27, 2007)

And remember not to screw those poor bulbs in too tightly. You jam them into their sockets so tight they can't move and then wonder why they flash and fizzle and burn out spectacularly? :new_shocked: They need some leeway! Just tuck them into the sockets gently, slowly tightening them one twist at a time until they learn to hold themselves in position.

After all, MY bulb was trained this way and he can cast perfect circles and lines and shadows all on his own. I don't care if you don't think he's flashy enough, he does a good job where it counts and all of you are just being hypocrites who only care about the wattage! Where's the substance?! I'd much rather see my bulb put to _good_ use (all the big bulb people think I'm doing it right) than turn him on too soon and watch him burn out.

Can't you see you're all doing it WRONG?? :hypocrite:



:



: :new_rofl:

Leia

Note: I think this was the best thread of all time on Lil' Beginnings. I've missed it so much!


----------



## Leeana (Mar 27, 2007)

hehehe i remember this thread now. :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 26, 2007)

Our new members really need to share this one!


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh, I think the light bulb was started too early and bred to young on accounta he was a flashy color.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 26, 2007)

HAHAHA, that's great!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2007)

Deb, thank you SOOOO much for reviving this thread!!! It was my absolute ALL TIME FAVOURITE! And our newest members definitely need to read it! HaHaHaHaHa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## River1018 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 26, 2007)

Oldie, but goodie ... thanks for reviving!








Liz R.


----------



## heart k ranch (Nov 26, 2007)

... hopefully ya'll weren't doing anything bad?!?!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Nov 26, 2007)

HAHA THIS IS A GOOD ONE. Thanks for the laugh.. ROFL


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 26, 2007)

Well I figured it's the holidays...some folks are stressed or sad and this was such a great laugh beginning to end.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 26, 2007)

Great way to end a day!! Lights out!!!


----------



## CyndiM (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for bringing this back. I didn't read it the first time around.



Now after reading the first page I'll go back and read them all....... sometime! OH!


----------



## coopermini (Nov 26, 2007)

Not to put a damper on this (all 16 pages) but did anyone ever ask the bulb if it wanted to be changed???? The poor little guy could have been napping?

Mark


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 26, 2007)

OMG! I wasn't coming to the back porch way back when this was started so this is the first time I've seen this. It's 100% hilarity!!


----------



## runamuk (Nov 26, 2007)

Sue_C. said:


> How many forum members does it take to change a lightbulb?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww only off by 3 months








here we go again


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Nov 26, 2007)

Be very careful of the bulbs marked "Made in China". They can be very toxic!!!

Could someone do a bulb look-up for me??? Need info on: IMA DimOne

I have been on Bulb Stare forever it seems... she will never pop!!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 27, 2007)

I think we have been cheated. The original bulb was one of those curly compact florescent ones that are supposed to last a couple years


----------



## Denise (Nov 27, 2007)

This has been one of the best posts in a long time!


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2007)

And don't forget the twenty-five, who upon seeing the new coiled flourescent bulbs will question their "dwarfish" characteristics!


----------



## Southern_Heart (Nov 27, 2007)

Was it a Christmas light bulb?

Then Marty could fix it I am sure!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 27, 2007)

I could totally fix the Christmas light bulb.

And as for some of those screwy little ones, they should allow neighbors to know they moved into the neighborhood for their own protection. They definitely are twisted.


----------



## MInx (Nov 27, 2007)

So true and too funny!


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Nov 28, 2007)

You guys are sooo weird. But what else could we be if not a bit cooky?


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 28, 2007)

> And as for some of those screwy little ones, they should allow neighbors to know they moved into the neighborhood for their own protection. They definitely are twisted.


MARTY!! Like, that one _totally_ cracked me up!!!


----------



## Birdmomjb (Nov 28, 2007)

I am sorry to report that the light bulb as we know it is being outlawed is several countries.

Those breeders who have invested large sums of money on quality stock will soon have to have them put down as the standard light bulb is a hard keeper and the price of oil and coal to produce the power to feed them is getting more and more expensive.

I on the other hand have been breeding the better quality cfl and they are indeed a easy keeper and soon to be the choice of many in these enlightened countries.

However I would sell my heard as I have been told that all home lighting in England is to be LED in arround 20 years and being a designer breeder I want to jump on the latest fad.

Did I mention that I know nothing about breeding CFL's or LED's but have jumped in and am sure that my stock will stand up to the test.





Jan


----------



## mininik (Nov 28, 2007)

Tsk! Lightbulb mill. I saw you coming from a mile away...

If you don't do the proper testing and show your bulbs, I'll have nothing to do with them. For the rest of you, I've got these neat hybrid bulbs... they are unbreakable, more efficient, brighter and last longer than either type of bulb they were crossed from, but due to their exceptional qualities and rarity they are three times the price. Limited quantities, place your order soon. Free shipping and discount for multiple bulb purchases! I've got to reduce my numbers... I have no room and hundreds more on the way for '08!


----------



## coopermini (Nov 28, 2007)

Jan,

Sorry to here your dispersing your herd of CFL's. As you may well know there will be a hefty surcharge for disposing of any CFL bulb. Looks like that charge may be equal to or more than the original purchase price.

If in fact you bred some of your own there will be an environmental impact fee per bulb as production may cause unbeleivable damage to the environment ( just ask the people trying to collect that fee they have all the unscientific data to prove their point).

Now LED's their not very bright alone so it will take large herds of them for sure. Sounds like money to be made. Am going to auctions to buy as many cheap ones as possible to start breeding!LOL

Mark


----------



## Marty (Nov 29, 2007)

Does anyone have a bulb I can decorate?

OH!


----------



## mininik (Nov 29, 2007)

Isn't that illegal, Marty? LOL Fire hazard, for sure!


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 29, 2007)

Keep this up guys, 'n we'll all end-up on the "Fugly Bulb of the Day" Blog!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 29, 2007)

If you end up with too many sizes, you will have to form a new breed Registry.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 29, 2007)

Marsha Cassada said:


> If you end up with too many sizes, you will have to form a new breed Registry.


Oh we really should'nt go there!



That can be a sore subject.

What I don't understand is why don't they just merge all the breed registries already? I mean a bulb is a bulb, right? They turn on, they turn off, they blow fuses......

Altho I will say one thing....those flourescent bulbs sure are lazy in the winter time. I have them in one section of my barn, they are very unreliable when the cold gets to them. I don't like to blanket and cover, but am seriously thinking about it. Anyone here cover their foursescents in the winter time?


----------



## mininik (Nov 29, 2007)

Sterling, what you need are my under 2" blue light special spotted bulbs! They're psychedelic, man, and at only $2500. each you can't beat the value. Be the first on your block to have these special bulbs and you can impress your friends and neighbors! They are registered with my local chapter of the U2BLSSBA, which is a grassroots registry I set up to track and promote these incredible bulbs.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey Nicole...do you have any with everything you mentioned for under $200.00? Seeing on how they're not proven or anything yet...ya know? They sound really nice, but awfully tiny...can they do the work my flourescent bulbs do in the summertime? I love my flourescents in the summer I really do.......





Oh and while you're at it...along with the under $200.00 price range...can you throw in your kitchen sink...I think that would work out well for me too.


----------



## runaway ranch (Nov 29, 2007)

That is hillarious!


----------



## mininik (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry, I can't let my bulbs go for so little. I've got a lot invested in them, and money is more important to me than finding good homes.

But about that kitchen sink... I could let that go for $200. It's truly one-of-a-kind, fabulous, wonderful, unique, refined, gorgeous, stunning, flashy and stupendous. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Sterling (Nov 29, 2007)

Is this sink in ...how you say..."pasture condition"??!!



If I'm even going to consider it, I'll need pictures from all angles :Cold-Scared .....and maybe will have to come out and look at it in person.


----------



## runamuk (Nov 29, 2007)

That sink is definately in pasture condition



but if you look closely you can see the potential, looks like a good rescue/recycle candidate for an ambitous farmer. You could turn that one around for big bucks





I have been hesitant to announce until I had confirmed by scan....but we are expecting the very first litter of Screwydoodles TM.

After many failed attempts we finally were able to cross the genetics of the curly flouescent with the well known stock improver the poodle. The first ever should be available in about 6 months.



these improved bulbs will turn on at your prescence and they also will follow you room to room eliminating the need for more than 1 or 2 bulbs. This is great news for those who now reside in 1 Bulb limit areas. Also being a hybrid they are sterile so for those in MSN areas you also are covered. They also do not suffer breed discrimination being both environmentally friendly and good looking





To fill out our 20 page adoption contract please visit.....our website.......www.screwydoodleTM.lotsofcash


----------



## hahler (Nov 29, 2007)

The one thing i didnt find on this "short" thread is

WHAT IS THE BULBS HEIGHT?

if REOs bulb is taller then mine who do i protest to?





ok sorry had to do that after the world this year





dawn


----------

